# knpv



## bernard flood (Jan 26, 2013)

howdy
looking for some basic puppy training / imprinting for knpv system
reckoned it would be a good place to ask questions as i know there 
are some very experienced knpv trainers using this forum

have viewed various clips via youtube 
but any advise is appreciated 
p.m me if you prefer ?

regards 
bernard


----------



## Nick Hrycaj (Mar 30, 2014)

did you ever get feedback on this?


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

Here you go:

http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Royal-Police-Training-Program/dp/1495135713

Also, the book by Dick Staal I'm told is very good.

There is a new group on Facebook, KNPV USA you may want to check out for training advice.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

there "were" some KNPV trainers here
but they haven't posted in quite a while and they have NOT contributed got recent threads

but i DO remember a lot of their overall advice on puppy raising
easy to sum up their philosophy :
"let the puppy be a puppy but show it early on that you are the boss"
..... i'm sure that will help any owner a lot //lol//

the KNPV vids of young dogs that i have seen posted here were after the dog had already been started on a suit and were almost alway placed on bites and heavy compulsion was used

NEVER seen a KNPV vid showing a young puppy being worked on a rag or small tug

i have also read many KNPV related posts on the WDF that indicated treats and clickers were never a preferred method of training

fwiw, if you are familiar with the Michael Ellis philosophy, you might look at his method as the opposite of KNPV puppy raising //lol//

last but not least, it appears that most KNPV trainers are more interested in raising a pup to get a KNPV title and then sell the dog to LE rather than use KNPV to train and raise a dog that will remain as a family member

of course, like anything else ever posted here, there will be exceptions to everything and nothing is ever absolute 

but my memory is still fairly decent, so i am confident my inputs are somewhat accurate 

if the OP has found some KNPV help from real KNPV trainers i would sure like to see it posted for the benefit of others 
- have you had any responses via PM's ???


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

so, after a 30 sec youtube search, here is a dutch KNPV puppy training clip that is exactly the opposite of what i just posted //lol//

enjoy !!!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvPiRRquAHk


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i can't believe that when people suggest puppy raising involves "working with what you have in front of you", or that no two pups will ever be the same, or that they imply that there are more than one way to raise a pup,l etc etc ..... that this advice falls into the category of a "no brainer" category //lol//

on the other hand, it would also seem obvious that the sooner you start matching your end goals with the puppy you are working with, the better your chances of meeting those goals.
- if that is believable, it implies that :
1. an owner should set some goals for their pup
2. an owner should come up with a training plan
3. there are tons of resources that will provide you with help to pursue your goal. many are free; some cost big bucks. let your wallet make that decision 

mostly i work with family dogs, but many are people with very active lifestyles that want a dog to participate in these activities, and in ALL cases, they never give #2 much thought at all. if it applies in this type of case, it MOST CERTAINLY applies in a case where the owner wants to compete in a sport or get the dog certified for professional work

and fwiw, the people i have worked with who also wanted their dog to perform as a family protection dog were just as guilty of not having a training plan

obviously i am a BIG fan of actually putting a PLAN together rather than just "working the dog" on a continual basis, regardless of its purpose in life


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

We post some vids on our fb page what WE do with pups, not much indeed 😜


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

My best advise to you would be to do a search of this forum and send PMs to those members who actually train KNPV, or once you have their names, contact them via FaceBook. Most people do have a FaceBook account and I see quite a few of the members who train in KNPV that used to post here, over there. Really the last thing in the world you want to do is take advise about KNPV from anyone who is not actually involved in that discipline.


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

sorry but KNPV you can,t learn only from videos, you have to train
with experience trainers,helpers and a club, without you make mistakes.

Only in the Netherlands are legal KNPV clubs and 1 in Germany


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Marcel
i think that applies to any type of bitesport training, not just KNPV.

good videos of any good trainer in any sport can help to some levels. i've seen good KNPV vids that show how it is different from IPO, PSA etc
- if you watched vids of KNPV trials, wouldn't that give you a good idea of the differences in gripping and decoy work, etc ?

join a club ?....of course; but for sure you will still make your share of mistakes; even when you start working with a club and the experienced members  simple learning curve everyone goes thru.

but if you don't agree, what is it that makes KNPV different ?

by the way, i thought there was some form of KNPV in the U.S. now. not the "real deal" ??


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Well Rick I don,t know if you have trained KNPV yourself in Holland or only have watched videos ?

Have people certified PH dogs in the USA can you tell me where and 
wich dogs?


----------

